# Add New Network-Zone Alarm



## PauleyBhoy (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi,

Earlier I had the add new network screen on Zone Alarm. I dont know why It came up, because I think my ip is static.Anyway I added it to the internet zone.

I've checked my ip addy, and the ip that was on the add new network screen was the exact same as my ip addy for the first seven digits, but the last part was different. 
Can someone tell me why that it would be that the last digits were different to my ip addy?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Perhaps one of the IP's being distributed by your router's DHCP.

Is your network secured with either WPA or WPA2? If it is, there's nothing to worry about, no one can tap in to your network.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Just an fyi but wpa has been hacked. WPA2 is the standard of choice now.

Are you sure PauleBhoy that it was add network? Screen should have said add host which is what you describe with the ip being different at the last three digits.

Can you ping that ip address successfully?

If you have no other pcs on your network, and this is not your ip address of your pc, I would suggest you delete the exception out of zonealarm.


----------



## PauleyBhoy (Aug 10, 2009)

I think this might be something to do with my "default gateway"? My default gateway has 8 digits, and 7 of the digits match the number sequence that came up in the Zone Alarm screen.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Nope. Here's a quick ip lesson.

Lets say your subnet is 192.168.1.x
You have 192.168.1.1 as gateway.
This leaves 192.168.1.2 through 192.168.1.254 as possible hosts on your network. This is the range for a class c network.

What you describe is another host on your network. if you don't have a second pc on your network then someone got on your network and you have given them permission not to be blocked from your pc.

Please follow my recommendation asap.


----------



## PauleyBhoy (Aug 10, 2009)

WPA is something do with wireless? Im not on a wireless network.

Also the Zone alarm screen I mentioned came up a few days after I got a new cable modem box, and on computer startup, so i suspected it might have something to with that.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If you're using a Cable Modem and there's no Router in your network you shd be fine. Your Cable Modem is not a combo Modem/Router, isn't it?


> WPA is something do with wireless? Im not on a wireless network.


How about this?


> What you describe is another host on your network. if you don't have a second pc on your network then someone got on your network and you have given them permission not to be blocked from your pc.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

How about a post of the zone alarm exclusions page and a post of an ipconfig /all for review. Please xxx out the first two octets of your ip address and gateway for security reasons


----------



## PauleyBhoy (Aug 10, 2009)

This is starting to move out of my league.:4-dontkno I've got a limited knowledge on tech/firewalls. I usually go with default settings and leave it at that.

I do know that a few times before when I've lost my network connection temporarily I've had the add new network screen come up, and it's an addy that isnt my ip address. I think it's a temporarily allocated number or something?:4-dontkno when connection is lost. 
I dont think it was that in this case however because I dont think my connection was lost, but the add new network screen did come up on startup.


----------



## PauleyBhoy (Aug 10, 2009)

Wand3r3r said:


> Nope. Here's a quick ip lesson.
> 
> Lets say your subnet is 192.168.1.x
> You have 192.168.1.1 as gateway.
> ...


I put it in the internet zone, not the trusted zone.


----------



## PauleyBhoy (Aug 10, 2009)

2xg said:


> If you're using a Cable Modem and there's no Router in your network you shd be fine. Your Cable Modem is not a combo Modem/Router, isn't it?
> How about this?


I think it's just a cable modem.


----------

